# Nissan Leaf Wins Popular Mechanics Breakthrough Award



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Congratulations Nissan! The Leaf has just won the Popular Mechanics Breakthrough Award. What are you going to do now?

Picked as one of the year's 10 most transformative products, the Nissan Leaf made the cut based on a panel of experts and Popular Mechanics' editorial board of advisers. Says Popular Mechanics of the Nissan Leaf: "It's not the first pure EV, but the Nissan Leaf hits the mainstream like none of its predecessors. Powered by a 24-kilowatt-hour battery pack, the Leaf provides a 100-miile range, enough for most commuters, for the price of an average vehicle – and with a much lower operating cost than gasoline-powered vehicles."

"Nissan is honored to receive this highly prestigious award for the all-electric Nissan Leaf," said Larry Dominique, vice president, Product Planning for Nissan North America. "Popular Mechanics recognizes the transformative powers of electric-vehicle technology, and Nissan is proud to lead the way in bringing the Nissan Leaf, the world's first affordable, all-electric vehicle, to the mass market."

The awards are celebrating their sixth year in existence and only 20 awards are given out each year – 10 go to products that are available to consumers and 10 go to innovations that have the potential to change lives. These awards are designed to heighten awareness of the advancements and innovations that are transforming, enhancing and improving lives.

More: *Nissan Leaf Wins Popular Mechanics Breakthrough Award* on AutoGuide.com


----------

